# psychedelic goby?



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

So quick question.... Maybe... Is a psychedelic goby the same as a Mandarin goby? I've heard they are different. Similar but that the psychedelic goby is easier to feed and doesn't eat just copepods, as in can get it to eat pellets and frozen food. 


Yes, no, maybe???


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

I could be wrong but I understood them to be the same, also called the spotted mandarin if I'm not mistaken.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Technically they are slightly different as the mandarin goby most often seen is called Synchiropus splendidus, where as the psychedelic goby is Synchiropus picturatus. However they are not gobies, they are dragonettes and their feeding habit is typical of all dragonettes. They are best suited to an established tank with lots of copepods. You will know you are ready to house a dragonette when you see lots of white bumps on the rock, or at night on the glass.
I have both, and both will also partake in a little nosh now and then of mysis or baby brine if it happens to come their way. So no, I don't think their is really any difference in their care level at all.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmmmm very interesting. Now would it be wise to add one if I have a six line? He is thriving in my tank which means, I'm asuming, my pod population is doing great. and reproducing. Although the six eats everything else as well. If I add a Mandarin will it wipe out my pod population?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Most fish will browse for food, which means tangs will eat algae, wrasse will eat bugs, triggers will eat anything that fits in their mouth, (JJ) angels will eat corals. (JJ).
The fact that your six line is snacking on something may take away from some of the pods that the mandarin will eat, as the mandarin is a much more specific eater. You may consider feeding the tank a bit more flake or pellet, as I would expect the six line would prefer pellet, or even frozen and may then leave your pod population alone a bit more.
Whether the mandarin would blow through your pod pop? Hard to say. My 175 gallon has a 3" mandarin and he is big and fat. Been in there for 1-1/2 years, and although I definitely have fewer little white bumps around, he is not loosing weight.
My 30 gallon has the psychedelic, and it used to have a red wine scooter dragonette, until it jumped, and although the psychedelic is only 1.5" there is a thriving pod population in the 30 gallon and I will add another dragonette at some point.
Every 6 months I turn all pumps off and add a bottle of live pods into the rock, just to restock a bit. I may be a bit over zealous in doing so, but more pods does't hurt the system at all, and I want to ensure all of my fussy eaters are taken care of.
My 175 has at least 7 wrasse with the mandarin, including a six line, and all are healthy.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok awsome. Thanks for the input. I think I'm gonna pick one up then. See how it does.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I also spot feed my mandarin with mysis in tweezers, just hold them in front of him, and he will sometimes take them right out of the tweezers. If he doesn't get scared and run away. And if the other fish don't see me do it.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Just picked up a mandarin looks prett healthy and Supposably has been picking frozen food! So ill will see how he does


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Which one did you get?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I ended up with a mandrian. Really happy. My wife loves it. Seemed healthy in the store and became very comfortable in my tank with in minutes


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Definitely keep us posted please Matt
That's my next fish purchase but I'm not ready yet


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

the important part is the wife likes it!!

Where did you end up getting him Matt? pm if you wish.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

^^^big als in Whitby. They had some when we were there before but I originally thought they were different fish. But since they are the same I said f it and got a mandarin from there. Didn't want to wait for a psychedelic. I checked Scarborough and they had a mandarin but didn't look healthy. Cheaper at Whitby and healthier.


----------

